# QL6A Res.  equals PCP?



## DartmouthDave (22 Apr 2006)

Hello,

I have a question about reserve Med-A training and PCP equivalency.  Basically, I have been looking for some form of documentation that shows reserve QL6A is recognized by the CMA as a PCP level.  I am try to get a friend a job and he need to equivalent to PCP.  I know a Med-A is equl to PCP I just need to find proof!

Thanks,
David


----------



## Cansky (22 Apr 2006)

DartmouthDave said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have a question about reserve Med-A training and PCP equivalency.  Basically, I have been looking for some form of documentation that shows reserve QL6A is recognized by the CMA as a PCP level.  I am try to get a friend a job and he need to equivalent to PCP.  I know a Med-A is equl to PCP I just need to find proof!
> 
> ...



Well if a Reg force 6A Med tech ISN"T equal to PCP then a reserve certainly won't be.  The only way they get this recognized is to do the training.  I'm a QL 6A reg force Med Tech who took PCP training and that is the only reason I'm qualified PCP.  The other sgts in my unit don't have PCP and unless they take the training they aren't PCP.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## DartmouthDave (22 Apr 2006)

Hello,

Thanks for your help.  My friend has an Alberta EMT-A, and American EMT-P, and an res. QL6A Med-A and my boss asked me if he had training equal to the CMA PCP?   I just wish training was more transferable. :crybaby:

Thanks again,

David


----------



## old medic (22 Apr 2006)

Dave,

If he has and Alberta EMT-A (and not the Alberta EMR), then he would have his Alberta PCP college program.
Try the Paramedic Association of Canada website, www.paramedic.ca 
Alberta EMT-A fits the national occupational competency profile (NOCP) for PCP, and he shouldn't even
need to lean on a Reserve QL6A course.

He should be talking to his provincial paramedic body.

OM


----------



## Adam (22 Apr 2006)

DartmouthDave, I also took EMT- A in Alberta.  I haven't had any problems registering with PEI, Ontario, or Nova Scotia.
Try contacting EHS in Burnside, I think Tracey is the lady in charge.


----------



## medicineman (26 Apr 2006)

EMT-P (depending on State ro National registry) is at least (or should be) equivalent to ACP last I heard - it's an advanced life support qualification.  Problem is of course the CMA recognition, reciprocity, etc.

MM


----------



## DartmouthDave (26 Apr 2006)

Reciprocity always seems to be a problem for EMS and CF training as well.  Alberta wouldn't convert a US EMT-P to an Alberta EMT-P.  They gave him an Alberta EMT-A.  

Our new manager is new to EMS and she is getting the CMA terms; PCP & ACP.  The old BC terms; EMA I & EMA II ect...  The military terms; QL3/4 Med-A QL5 Med-A PA, ect  And, the EMR, EMT-A, and EMT-P levels as well. As a matter of fact, it confuses me 

I am going to list the CMA PCP skill set, the Alberta EMT-A skill set and the QL6B skill set.  That way, a good guy won't get a good job because his certifications don't have the right terms on it!!! ???

David


----------



## Inspir (5 May 2006)

From the source: The Alberta College Of Paramedics 

"Apprentice Medical Assistant (QL3 and/or 711) and Journeyman Medical Assistant (QL5 and/or737) are acceptable at the EMT level with documented field ambulance experience."

"Levels QL3 Medic, OQ5A Medic and QL5A Medic are acceptable at the EMT level with documented field ambulance experience"

"Graduates prior to the new programs listed above must be at the TQ5A Medic level with documented field ambulance experience."

http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/acp_downloads/registration/approvedprog.pdf

EMT = PCP


----------



## medicineman (5 May 2006)

They neglected to say that all those were Regular Force Qualifications - IIRC the Regs were the ones PLA'd.

MM


----------



## herseyjh (5 May 2006)

Reserve members have PLARed based on their QL3 have been granted EMT status (in Alberta).  Mind you that person had a fair bit of BLS time and that helped to bolster their case, but I think what really strikes me about EMS is despite how similar everyones job is, BLS/ALS, army or civi, that professional associations can never seem to get along.  It is to bad as I know all kinds of good people who have been screwed over by this in-fighting.

Sometimes I feel like the master of the obvious when I say this, but of course, I don't count it is the regulatory body that calls the shots.


----------



## DartmouthDave (6 May 2006)

Hello,

Tanks for the information Inspir!

Cheers,
David


----------

